# Schrift OHNE Hintergrund



## sencire (24. Januar 2008)

Hi...
Ich hätte da ma'ne Frage.
Und zwar hab ich ein Bild, bzw. ein Logo (Schrift) mit weißem Hintergrund.
Ich hätte aber gerne nur die Schrift (für'ne MySpace Seite)
Ich schneide immer alles mit dem Zauberstab aus, so das ich hinter der Schrift nur noch diese grau-weißen Kästchen habe, speicher, lad es bei einem Anbieter hoch und pack es auf die Seite.
Und dann ist trotzdem immer noch der weiße Hintergrund zu sehen...
Ich hätte aber gerne nur die Schrift!?

Wie mach ich das
Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Zinken (24. Januar 2008)

Speichern - Für Web Speichern - Gif oder Png auswählen.

edit: Sorry, natürlich heißt das Menü "Datei"


----------



## sencire (24. Januar 2008)

Achsooo, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.
Vielen Dank


----------

